# Egypt airliner hijack drama ends in Cyprus- March 2016



## CougarKing (29 Mar 2016)

A hijack drama resolved:

Associated Press



> *Egypt plane drama ends: hijacker arrested, passengers freed*
> By Menelaos Hadjicostis and Hamza Hendawi (Associated Press) | Updated March 29, 2016 - 10:04pm
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jollyjacktar (29 Mar 2016)

The Daily Mail was reporting that the hijacker was demanding a letter be taken to his Cypriot ex-wife. Man, I never thought I would hear of another hijacking like this.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3513434/Hijacked-passenger-plane-makes-emergency-landin-Cyprus.html


----------

